
The Future No Longer Works the Way We Thought It Did - jackgavigan
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2015/12/predictability_is_going_through_some_unpredictable_changes.html
======
Piskvorrr
"The future isn't what it used to be" ;)

